# 1991 Sentra SE-R for sale in So Cal..



## ~KnuckleDuster~ (Jan 11, 2006)

I realize this isnt the classified section, but I cant post in the for sale sections because im a noob to this forum. This forum gives me a headache so any questions about the car please send to [email protected] Dont ask me questions in this thread, they will go unanswered. Info and pics of the car here:
http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=158679


----------

